# Kenyi with TWO dorsal fins...? What do the experts think?



## BryanK (May 20, 2013)

Hey everyone! This is my first time actually posting after years of using the site to help me with my Cichlids. I've kind of run in to a dilemma... I bought this little Kenyi (?) because I thought he looked interesting with his double dorsal fins. I thought maybe he was not a Kenyi at all and I was excited to get home and do some research and find out exactly what he was... I've found nothing so far. What do the experts think? 


My second unidentified Cichlid was sold as female Johanni... I was pretty sure that information was innacurate, but this fish fascinated me... He (she) looks like a hybrid of some sort. I see similarities to a male Auratus after he has gone black/brown, but with purple and blue. Did I forget to mention that he has vertical bars as well as horizontal stripes!? I'm ok with having a hybrid. I don't plan on interbreeding and this fish is amazing and really fun to watch (seems to have the personality of an Auratus as well). Any help, or even ideas of where to start looking would be appreciated... I'm stuck. Thanks for your time!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

First one is indeed a kenyi, Metriaclima lombardoi, either with a deformed dorsal fin, or one that has been damaged at some point.

The second fish is a hybrid johanni type.


----------



## BryanK (May 20, 2013)

Maybe a Johanni and Auratus hybrid I'm guessing...


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Agree with Fogelhund. One of my Vics that was of normal shape took a beating one day with major damage to his dorsal. It never grew back properly and looks exactly like your fish.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep on both. Kind of not a hard one. :thumb:


----------



## BryanK (May 20, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------

